# DHX 5 Air Aline



## gummikopf (19. April 2012)

Hey Leute,
in naher Zukunft soll mein A-Line von 2011
einen neuen Dämpfer bekommen.
Finde den Fox DHX 5 Air interessant wobei
ich im Demoforum häufig gelesen habe, dass er 
zum durchrauschen neigt.
Ist das dann im Norco auch zwangsläufig der
Fall? 

Würde mich über Antworten freuen!


----------



## Burnhard (20. April 2012)

Beide Bikes haben einen ähnlichen (gleichen) Hinterbau. Also sollte das auch beim Norco der Fall sein. Es gibt aber eine Bastellösung um die Luftkammer des DHX zu verkleinern und somit das Durchrauschen zu reduzieren. Musste mal im Forum n bisschen Suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gummikopf (20. April 2012)

okay danke dir !


----------

